

Cobol on cogs - catalinist
http://www.coboloncogs.org/INDEX.HTM

======
DrJokepu
That site was a lot better before they have put up the adsense ads. Now it
kind of ruins the whole experience.

------
crazydiamond
Its looking great.

^^ I have adblock so my experience is still unparalleled. Now to write some
php bindings for it.

------
s-phi-nl
Maybe I'm just too young, but I don't get the joke (other than that writing a
web framework in COBOL is somewhat funny). Anyone care to explain?

~~~
DrJokepu
It's a parody of Ruby on Rails and the Ruby on Rails website:
<http://rubyonrails.org/>

------
j_baker
Is the date overflow thing some kind of y2k reference?

------
ryoshu
I'm waiting for the alpha release of APL on carts.

------
ra
That web site has been around since java was the new kool aid

~~~
pohl
That would mean the title is not poking fun at RoR.

